# HBF (Brand Leaders Plus Income ETF)



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Came accross HBF (Brand Leaders Plus Income ETF)...looks interesting, 20 US well difersified mega cap stocks +


> Investment Manager will sell call options no more than 33% in each Equity Securities held in the Portfolio.


 . Stable dividends and yield 7.2%.
Any opinions? Any other similar ETFs?
http://harvestportfolios.com/etf/etfbrand-leaders-plus-income/


----------

